# My baby....Soundstream MC500



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't even want to talk about it. It's for sale. Buy it. I will hate you for many years....eventually I will get over it....maybe. Good luck guys. :cwm8:


OS Soundstream MC500- The Unicorn of Old School Blue | eBay


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

You suck! Lol that would have been perfect for a period build for my new toy!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Even though its in maybe 7/10 condition I will bet that this fetches over $500. If it were mint I would guess $700. This is truly one of the best 4 channel amplifiers ever built.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> You suck! Lol that would have been perfect for a period build for my new toy!


Bid man.....bid!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't sell it!!!!!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Even though its in maybe 7/10 condition I will bet that this fetches over $500. If it were mint I would guess $700. This is truly one of the best 4 channel amplifiers ever built.


I'm ok as long as it goes over $500. Keeping my fingers crossed. The MC300 I sold either had, or has developed a bad channel. I had it tested but something could have jiggled in shipping or install or whatever, so I agreed to buy it back. It's the right thing to do, but I need to raise the money to reimburse the buyer and get it fixed to sell again. Unemployed right now so it's a pickle of a time for that to happen. 

How often do these come up? Ya'll know the answer to that lol. Bid for the big blue!!!


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Man i know the feeling. I sold more the half of my collection of over 400 amps i had gotten over many years in this hobby. But i did it for my family, so i could start a small business. So i know how it pains !! That is a gem you have there, i hope it goes to a good home, and good luck.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

ollschool said:


> Man i know the feeling. I sold more the half of my collection of over 400 amps i had gotten over many years in this hobby. But i did it for my family, so i could start a small business. So i know how it pains !! That is a gem you have there, i hope it goes to a good home, and good luck.


400?? You are my hero. What kind of business did you start? That's been on my mind lately too. 

I still have the red MC500 I'm going to use with the Audison Voce Comps & Coax. The SS HRU 4 on the Audio Development Vipera 12's. Ran by a mint Sony C90 & 4000xdp.....when I find work and get a new car. 

When the humidity goes down in TN I'm going to install the budget system in my POS. Already installed Clarion 785usb....have two sets of the PG RDS comps & two JL subs to be powered with a Genesis Profile 5 I bought used. 

I really am down to zero backup amps, speakers or subs. 

However I want to be a good member of this forum so I agreed to buy back the MC300. I sleep easy at night because I try to be a good man....that & I'm a huge fan of Bud Light lol.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

GLWS! Would love to have it myself. Out of my budget at the moment though.

Glad to hear you stood behind your sale of the MC300. Some people it is all about a buck!

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice to see you stand behind your gear. Also glws, I am eyeing the D60 since I can't afford the 500 (although I would if I could sell a bunch of extra amps just sitting around very, very fast). The MC500 is at $300 with basically 6 days to go.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't you sell some blood or a kidney instead? :wreck:


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Or . . . man fluid is worth some $$ also. lol


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol. Nothin like gettin paid to wank it. 

.........wonder how much money I've lost in the last 25 years....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

truckerfte said:


> Lol. Nothin like gettin paid to wank it.
> 
> .........wonder how much money I've lost in the last 25 years....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


probably thousands. :laugh:


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

hmmm, 3 private bids. Wonder if Jimmy, aka tis10300, is bidding on your MC500 Rockytop.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

WRX2010 said:


> hmmm, 3 private bids. Wonder if Jimmy, aka tis10300, is bidding on your MC500 Rockytop.


That name's not on the list.....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Shoulda sold me the broken mc300 :-(


----------

